

Troll thread - yters

Post any of those controversial topics you would really like to talk about, but don't because we don't like trolls here.
======
asdflkj
I don't know if this thread is a good idea, but the timing is certainly good
for me. Yesterday, I got modded down to -7 for suggesting that a company like
37signals isn't a startup.

A startup is a business whose primary aim is growth. If you focus on revenue,
you do so at the expense of growth, because people prefer free stuff over non-
free stuff.

Could someone explain to me why I'm wrong? (I am not saying this rhetorically,
by the way. If we assume that this community is as smart as everyone says it
is, then I must be wrong.)

~~~
danw
Where is the line between startup and small business?

~~~
wlievens
Well, the author topic you replied to specifies a pretty clear line: either
your focus is growth, or it is revenue. One can agree or disagree, but it's a
relatively clear line.

------
rms

      <Donut[AFK]> HEY EURAKARTE
      <Donut[AFK]> INSULT
      <Eurakarte> RETORT
      <Donut[AFK]> COUNTER-RETORT
      <Eurakarte> QUESTIONING OF SEXUAL PREFERENCE
      <Donut[AFK]> SUGGESTION TO SHUT THE FUCK UP
      <Eurakarte> NOTATION THAT YOU CREATE A VACUUM
      <Donut[AFK]> RIPOSTE
      <Donut[AFK]> ADDON RIPOSTE
      <Eurakarte> COUNTER-RIPOSTE
      <Donut[AFK]> COUNTER-COUNTER RIPOSTE
      <Eurakarte> NONSENSICAL STATEMENT INVOLVING PLANKTON
      <Miles_Prower> RESPONSE TO RANDOM STATEMENT AND THREAT TO BAN OPPOSING SIDES
      <Eurakarte> WORDS OF PRAISE FOR FISHFOOD
      <Miles_Prower> ACKNOWLEDGEMENT AND ACCEPTENCE OF TERMS

------
yters
Controversial?

Most people here trying to create startups are wasting their time. They want
to have a startup so as to become financially free, but it is much quicker and
more dependable to save up money, stick it in an investment account and then
live overseas.

------
xenoterracide
<http://www.soapboxxer.com/> is better for this sort of thing. Otherwise I'm
kinda tired of flamewars/trolls and the like.

~~~
yters
I'm not actually anticipating flames and trolls, just people posting things
they think would usually get flamed or considered a troll. Just curious
what'll pop up.

It'll all be contained here too so as not to bug the other submissions, and
you'll only come here if you expect something controversial.

~~~
xenoterracide
but soapboxxer is perfect for that ;). It's all about controversial stuff.

~~~
yters
But it isn't on HN, and I bet lots of people don't know about it. So, posting
there effectively silences controversy.

------
xenoterracide
is ruby better than php?

~~~
gscott
is asp classic better then both ruby and php?

